# Quality Cookware & Knives



## SaffaMan (Apr 25, 2011)

Apologies if I missed this on another thread.

Moving shortly, and would appreciate some guidance whether it is fairly easy to get quality cookware (e.g. Le Creuset) & knives (e.g. Global) or better to buy here in the UK and bring it over with me?

Any advice much appreciated.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

They are available in Dubai. There's even a Lakeland in one of the malls. Tavola is the local high end cookware shop, and Galleries Lafayette at the Dubai Mall has a full cooking supply section featuring French cookware. Crate & Barrel at the Dubai Mall has high end American cookware as well as Le Creuset.

But - it will be cheaper in the UK or order from the US. 





SaffaMan said:


> Apologies if I missed this on another thread.
> 
> Moving shortly, and would appreciate some guidance whether it is fairly easy to get quality cookware (e.g. Le Creuset) & knives (e.g. Global) or better to buy here in the UK and bring it over with me?
> 
> ...


----------



## SaffaMan (Apr 25, 2011)

Many thanks for the advice!


----------

